
Chinese sanitation workers have to wear location-tracking bracelets now - pseudolus
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/6/18298562/these-chinese-sanitation-workers-have-to-wear-location-tracking-bracelets-now
======
plink
The article says that the bracelets would audibly prod the workers to "keep
working" when it detected inaction longer than twenty minutes. Maybe The Verge
could employ this technology to spur on journalists who scribe seven sentence
articles.

~~~
nutcracker46
LOL, it is a low calorie article. An org like China Labor Watch probably has
more in depth data.

------
nutcracker46
Memphis sanitation worker: "I am a man. (on strike, expecting better pay and
working conditions)"

Nanjing sanitation worker: "I am a scab. (never to strike, accepts any
degradation)"

Of course, that voice telling the workers to get on and hustle has never known
the stench of rotting trash.

